# CIA vs tech school



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

ok so this is what going on with me... CIA at grey stone only takes 18 students 2 times a year and they carry over aplcants from the ones they could not let in last time, so they are only letting in 10-12 new students. 

im not to sure if this is worth waiting for, the fall is already full so i wouldnt know if i got in till winter,

im thinking of just atending a tech school to save time, i can start this next month. and im thinking that starting to get experance would be good 

how much do jobs look at what school you went to? from what i have heard they more look at the experance that you have.


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

If you could get into cia now, that would be great. But I wouldn't want to wait with the hopes that I could get in soon, and that doesn't happen. The cia will open more doors for you than it would close, but it all comes down to the individual. You can go to any good program and if you have the motivation and talent, you will most likely do well. 

Just go to a school, learn as much as possibal, ask questions, get as much extra curricular activities as possibal, volunteer, work at a restaurant while in school, and read books on your free time. You'll do great.

You can also look into the great apprenticeship programs offered by the American Culinary Federation. On the job training combined with classroom work.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I had sort of parallel experience: I didn't go to the CIA, but did my school externship at a 4-star New York restaurant. That experience opened doors for me that would probably otherwise have been closed.

Having CIA on your resume will probably get you an interview. But how you present yourself in the interview, and how well you perform on the trail (if they are still interested in you after the interview) are what will get you hired. The skills you bring with you, how well you learn on the job, and how well you do what you are told to do are all what will let you keep that job.


----------

